# 255's on the front ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an 05 M6 and curious if 255's will work on the front ?? I have em on the rear and there is no issue's. The front are 245's and I would like to get 255's so I can rotate. If not can anyone tell me if there is a solution to prevent cupping that eventually happens if rotating cannot be accomplished....thanks!!!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you put them on a wheel at least 8.5" wide with the correct offset you'll be fine.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

They will rub the strut with the stock 17 in rims.

Larry


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------

